# My first mill- and I can't help BUT laugh!



## westerner (Aug 23, 2017)

I guess I am gonna have to change my sig line. Last weekend I picked up a Millrite MVN from 1973. R8 spindle (whew). Spent it's whole life in a high school metals class. Ways are in great shape. Table has some nicks, but nothing scary. The price, considering the machinery desert I live in, was very good. I beat several guys to the punch, the seller tells me, when HE delivered the machine. The only downsides are- no tooling, and 3 phase motor. You guys have been instrumental in educating me about machines, processes and tooling. Can't thank you enough. Can't wait to get some chips flying. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 23, 2017)

westerner said:


> I guess I am gonna have to change my sig line. Last weekend I picked up a Millrite MVN from 1973. R8 spindle (whew). Spent it's whole life in a high school metals class. Ways are in great shape. Table has some nicks, but nothing scary. The price, considering the machinery desert I live in, was very good. I beat several guys to the punch, the seller tells me, when HE delivered the machine. The only downsides are- no tooling, and 3 phase motor. You guys have been instrumental in educating me about machines, processes and tooling. Can't thank you enough. Can't wait to get some chips flying. Pics coming soon.


Congratulations.  I am now on my second Millrite and think they are great!

Three phase will be an advantage, variable speed control and a smoother running motor.  Just get a VFD and hook it up.  It is not too difficult and we can help you if you need it.  As far as tooling only buy what you really need to get started, and then look for deals on used tooling at great prices.  They are out there, just need to be patient and quick on the draw at the same time.  Don't be a sucker, and don't dally when the right deal comes along, pounce on it!  Craigslist is your friend...


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Aug 23, 2017)

I had a millrite for many years, and loved it sold it for 3 x what I paid 15 years earlier, I just put a DRO on it and what an improvement it made for making things easier to do. Sold it for a $500 Bridgeport that I am very happy with now that I added a DRO and power x. enjoy that mill it is a great one.


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm looking at a Millrite milling machine some guy is selling. He says that he doesn't know much about it and has never used it. He is asking $1500 OBO and it does come with some tooling IE a vise and some other stuff. From looking at the pictures it looks to be in pretty good condition. Thinking about giving him a offer of $750 and see if he will sell for that much. Oh yeah almost forgot to mention, he says he needs it gone ASAP because it's taking up space in his garage.


----------



## tq60 (Sep 12, 2017)

Take a wad of cash and have your transportation ready.

Offer cash and be gone fast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathans (Sep 12, 2017)

3 phase motor is great. As mentioned, power it with 220 through a vfd. Place the belt on the middle pulley and you have a variable speed mill. Ran mine like this and it was great until I needed something larger (always seems to happen!)
Orange Crush, if that mill is in fact in good shape grab it for the asking price, if its still available.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 12, 2017)

Jonathans said:


> 3 phase motor is great. As mentioned, power it with 220 through a vfd. Place the belt on the middle pulley and you have a variable speed mill. Ran mine like this and it was great until I needed something larger (always seems to happen!)
> Orange Crush, if that mill is in fact in good shape grab it for the asking price, if its still available.


ys 
I sold mine in 3 days and the guy came from about 200 miles with a trailer for $1400 that is in So. California. There is a big demand for something a bit smaller then a bridgeport.  I had just installed a DRO system with accuremote I think the name was, finally after having the mill for maybe 10 years.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 12, 2017)

When I sold my first tired Millrite, I had many calls including some from several hundred miles away, offering more, sight unseen, than the "$1000 firm" I was asking for it if I would hold it until they got here.  The first guy who showed up, with the ad only about 3 hours old on Craigslist, was heavily trying to talk me down while I answered call after call from prospective buyers.  I told him that the price was going up to $1300 in five minutes and he started counting out the $1K.    I probably had 15 calls in the four hours the mill was on CL.  Millrite mills are good and desirable equipment, no frills, solid machines.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 12, 2017)

westerner said:


> I guess I am gonna have to change my sig line. Last weekend I picked up a Millrite MVN from 1973. R8 spindle (whew). Spent it's whole life in a high school metals class. Ways are in great shape. Table has some nicks, but nothing scary. The price, considering the machinery desert I live in, was very good. I beat several guys to the punch, the seller tells me, when HE delivered the machine. The only downsides are- no tooling, and 3 phase motor. You guys have been instrumental in educating me about machines, processes and tooling. Can't thank you enough. Can't wait to get some chips flying. Pics coming soon.


well do you have any pictures yet???


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 12, 2017)

Fortunately for me the guy who listed it doesn't have it in the right place for people to see. Here is a picture from the listing.


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 12, 2017)

View attachment 241522


----------



## Z2V (Sep 14, 2017)

So, when are you going to bring it home so you can post your own pics? We want to see it in your shop/ garage.
If you found it on CL I'm sure others have too


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 14, 2017)

Z2V said:


> So, when are you going to bring it home so you can post your own pics? We want to see it in your shop/ garage.
> If you found it on CL I'm sure others have too


Yeah, no pics, it never happened...


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 14, 2017)

I agree guys, no pics of it in my shop then it didn't happen.

Which for right now is the case. I just don't have the money for something like this right now. I already have my Grizzly G0704, my Atlas horizontal mill, and my Atlas Craftsman 12" Lathe in my shop. I have been busy making parts on the Grizzly, and cleaning up the lathe. The Atlas horizontal mill is done, rebuilt and waiting for me to buy a vise so I can see it cut some metal. Even if I did I would still have the problem of getting it on my trailer and back to the shop unloading it and setting it up. Plus after thinking about it for a while, I don't have 220v in my shop. So I would have to buy a VFD or whatever you call them to run it.

Trust me, I really wanted to buy it. I talked to the guy selling it, and he said that it was made in 1980. That he didn't know much about machining, but did say that the XY and Z axis had practically no backlash on the handles. Said the ways were in good condition and that the motor made on funny noises.

The guy still has it for sale though, reason why is that he doesn't have it listed correctly on Craigslist. So if you know anyone that might be interested in this mill and lives in the DFW area of Texas. Let me know and I will give the person the link to where it's at.


----------



## westerner (Sep 15, 2017)

No pics yet. Machine is still OUTSIDE the shop, , but well covered. Waiting for my formerly talented carpenter self to finish the build on the shelving required to create the space needed. "SPACE- the final frontier!" LOL.  Rest assured, I want it in, cleaned and spinning ASAP. I felt the season FALL fall here yesterday,  and the mill sitting outside spoke to me clearly, and it's tone was urgent


----------



## dlane (Sep 15, 2017)

Yup it wants in


----------



## Z2V (Sep 15, 2017)

Just think of all the tools we could have if we had the SPACE!!


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 15, 2017)

What exactly are we talking about now? Something to do with having enough space in our shops for machines and tooling?


----------



## Z2V (Sep 15, 2017)

Yep, See post 15 by the OP


----------



## Orangecrush (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh, I get it now. Westerner finally got his Millrite milling machine home. But has no place to put it in his shop. Well good for you Westerner, just keep it oiled and covered so you don't have to worry about rust.

Can't wait until you post some pictures of your new machine!!!


----------



## westerner (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, I got the mill into the shop. Long ways from ready to go, but I can relax, regardless of the weather forecast! My first attempt at posting pics too!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 242616
View attachment 242616
View attachment 242616
View attachment 242617


----------



## Z2V (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats on getting it in the shop. The hard part is done now the fun begins!!
Looks like a good solid machine.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 25, 2017)

Even if I got another mill, I would keep my millrite for a second pops machine.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 25, 2017)

I am on my second Millrite.  Very nice machines for a home shop...


----------



## Z2V (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob, did you wear the first one out, still have it, or trade the ole gal for a newer model?


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 26, 2017)

It was my first mill, and was quite worn and tired.  I found a great deal on a NOS Millrite from 1965 which had NEVER been used, new machine, though dusty, dirty, and in big need of a cleanup.  The old machine had a 8x36" table, and a nodding head.  The new machine has a 8x32" table and a swivel only head, but it is much more rigid than the previous one was.  Might be because it is new, or from the lack of the nodding head.  Regardless, it is WAY better than the previous Millrite was.  I have added a Servo power feed to the machine, and I have no need for anything more...


----------



## Z2V (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm new to machines but that Millrite looks like a very stout machine. 
I plan to add at least an X power feed to mine someday soon.


----------



## westerner (Sep 26, 2017)

First pic is what the shop looks like as I make space. 3rd pic is where the mill will end up. I am blessed, I know! Much bigger shop than many (24 x 28). I think most of us could fill a football field with


----------



## westerner (Sep 26, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Congrats on getting it in the shop. The hard part is done now the fun begins!!
> Looks like a good solid machine.


Thanks. I beg to differ on the "hard" part, tho. My neighbor has a fine old backhoe, just 75 yards away! The HARD part is the shop remodel to make room. Also hard to decide what stays in the shop, and what moves to the new outside (but covered and secure) storage area. But the hardest of all surely must be "do I really need to keep this thing....? How 'bout this OTHER thing?" I am not a hoarder, but I DO have some stuff....Ever heard the "collector's" definition of "stuff"- You take it with you thru 3 moves, otherwise never touch it for decades, then throw it away 2 days before you NEED it"


----------



## Jonathans (Sep 27, 2017)

That pic makes the mill look sort of tiny!


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 27, 2017)

My theory;  production and heavy users bought BP's.  Smaller, occasional use shops that prized space often went with the smaller machine.  May be why many (by no means all) Millrites are in decent shape for machines that are 35+ years old.  Just speculating.

I used to have a logger as my neighbor, with a front end loader and lots of other heavy equipment.  Pretty handy to have a neighbor like that.


----------



## westerner (Sep 27, 2017)

Jonathans said:


> That pic makes the mill look sort of tiny!


Yes, scale in pics is tough to judge. The backhoe is a Case 580 E. Not the biggest they made (680 and 780), but it aint no Kubota! Got the mill on the shop floor with literally 1/2 inch of headroom left on a 9 foot tall door. The mill stands 77 inches tall.
Again, I want to thank this community for all the knowledge and experience posted previously. 2 months ago, I didn't know a VFD from an STD. Now, I can't wait to try my hand at programming in chinese! LOL! Thank you all very much!


----------



## westerner (Nov 12, 2017)

UPDATE! I hooked up the VFD, plugged it in, AND THE MILL BLEW UP! The toolbox too! LOL!
Seriously, I was about to install the VFD, and realized I really should clean up the mill a little bit first. Next thing I know, pieces are laying everywhere! Very glad I did. Petrified grease, cosmoline? and cutting oil dried into asphalt everywhere. Sorry for the fuzzy pics. Guess I got solvent on the lens. Dang sure had some flying around in here.


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2017)

Hope the bucket blade didn't smash the housing


----------

